# Ipod touch 5 bug wifi



## boubaraka (8 Janvier 2013)

Salus a tous en faite j'ai offert un ipod touch 5 a ma chérie pour noel et depuis le début quelle la elle a des soucis de wifi soit l'icone wifi disparait toute les 5 min pendant 5 sec environ et pendant qu'il ni ya plus d'icone ba plus de connexion ou alors quant l'icone reste bin la connexion coupe quand meme!! Moi ayant l'iphone 5 je n'ai pas le meme probleme mais moi a chaque fois que je deverouille l'ecran l'iphone n'est plus connecté au wifi et je dois recliquer sur mon reseaux avez vous une idées s'il vous plaît merci


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2013)

boubaraka a dit:


> Salus a tous en faite j'ai offert un ipod touch 5 a ma chérie [] elle a des soucis de wifi


Si ta copine a des soucis de wifi, renvoie là chez Apple, ils t'en enverront une nouvelle


----------



## boubaraka (8 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si ta copine a des soucis de wifi, renvoie là chez Apple, ils t'en enverront une nouvelle


 je ne sais pas si c'est materile ou logiciel aussi


----------

